# Lifting On Your Own ?



## ilovesquats (May 30, 2017)

I always lift on my own due to time, etc also owning a rack, weights and having my garage turned in to my gym helps 

I tried using a weights gym but could not tolerate other people while lifting 

Does anyone else enjoy the solitude of lifting heavy alone Or do you need the motivation of others ?


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

I cant train at home =[, I just don't have the mind for it.

When it comes to the motivation of others, it's partially a factor. Being in the environment where people around you are looking good and working hard, it helps motivate me to follow suit, don't want to be the fool doing the half reps, or sleeping on the decline bench lol.

If I was to work out at home, I know I would probably half ass it. I only have a s**t set of dumbells at home anyway.

On that note, I have tried other gyms, and realized I am very fussy, my gym is quite old and run down (kind of like from the rocky movies), that's the environment that gets me fired up!!


----------



## ilovesquats (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the great reply 

I always push myself 100% when i lift and its easy to do as i always remind myself of the last guy who jumped out of his car being aggressive with me 

Seriously though our Intention should be consistant regardless of our reason to lift.


----------



## neil5000 (Jan 20, 2017)

I train at a gym but at times in the day where there is max 2 other people there, I like to train alone, if I could afford a garage gym I would do that!

I find I can push myself plenty alone and feel uncomfortable around groups of people, don't know why!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Alone works for me.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

prefer it 90% of the time

there is a few people i enjoy training with and that is typically the ones that like to get their heads down like me

dont like this stood around chatting for ages between sets getting cold

my rest periods are pretty measured and i like to keep my focus on the next set whilst resting


----------



## ilovesquats (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

Im the same with rest times very strict to my timer an having someone talk, etc would piss me off.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I lift alone most times I train. Occasionally I have a training partner but they tend to disappear after a few weeks


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Always train alone, in a commercial gym....but the times when im there can be quite unsociable so i usually have the place to myself  plus i talk to myself a lot....especially when really going hard so if the place is empty i don't feel so strange :whistling:


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

RS86 said:


> I lift alone most times I train. Occasionally I have a training partner but they tend to disappear after a few weeks


 Haha agreed! I am on gym partner #4 in 2 years, they never last... I have good hopes for this one though (a girl!)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I train alone by choice 90% of the times, sometimes I have to give in and make a gymbuddy join, it ends up in me doing PT for free to the buddy in between my sets.

I use to train with stronger and more experienced people than me few years back, but mainly was due to them teaching me loads of things and I needed to learn a lot.

I am a sociable person, but in the gym or better in my training I am a bit of a lone wolf, I can focus better and push myself harder when I got Beats on my hears, loud music and I block everyone out.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

I moved from my home town just over a year ago to a small town in Derbyshire and I've yet to make any friends yet who are interested in the gym.

But even when I was living in Doncaster, of my mates there there's only one other who lifts. He has a very basic home gym (bench, 7kg bar and about 200kg in plates) so when I'm back visiting I sometimes train with him.

However. Training alone is like being in heaven as far as I'm concerned. I say hello how you doing to the regulars I see in the gym but aside from that I am completely in love with the freedom and sanctuary training alone provides me.

For 45 mins to an hour that day I completely forget about life outside of the gym. The stresses I have are totally forgotten about.

If I was to have a training partner and I felt compelled to engage in conversation with him, even if we only ever talked about sets/reps/training, I would imagine my mind would wander to the s**t I leave behind when training alone.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

I train alone at home, have done for the past year for the pure reason I can go do what I have to do and leave.

But I am getting to the point where I actually miss going to a proper gym because I like the atmosphere.

Training in front of the same wooden wall for the past year starts to drive you crazy haha.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Hate training with others, I want to do my routine my way and not tolerant of changing reps sets to suit others.

Earphones on, never speak to anyone


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I train at home for the majority of my training then will do one day a week in the gym to break that up and add a bit of variety


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> I moved from my home town just over a year ago to a small town in Derbyshire and I've yet to make any friends yet who are interested in the gym.
> 
> But even when I was living in Doncaster, of my mates there there's only one other who lifts. He has a very basic home gym (bench, 7kg bar and about 200kg in plates) so when I'm back visiting I sometimes train with him.
> 
> ...


 Where is the small town in derbyshire mate? i grew up around there! Whereabouts do you train?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ausmaz said:


> Where is the small town in derbyshire mate? i grew up around there! Whereabouts do you train?


 I asked the same question, I was from Riddings near Alfreton, but now reside in Kirkby just over the border but close enough to my home land that it's not an issue


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Where is the small town in derbyshire mate? i grew up around there! Whereabouts do you train?


 In Buxton pal.

Train at new bodies up at Fairfield.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

superdrol said:


> I asked the same question, I was from Riddings near Alfreton, but now reside in Kirkby just over the border but close enough to my home land that it's not an issue


 I know Riddings and Alfreton, i lived in Ripley


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> In Buxton pal.
> 
> Train at new bodies up at Fairfield.


 It's nice up there mate, i used to ride my motorbike around the twisties up that way :thumb


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ausmaz said:


> I know Riddings and Alfreton, i lived in Ripley


 Did you go in tonkers? How old are you out of interest, I bet I knew you if your 35-50, small world!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> It's nice up there mate, i used to ride my motorbike around the twisties up that way :thumb


 Can't say I've been round there a great deal pal. Don't know where you mean with these twisties.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

superdrol said:


> Did you go in tonkers? How old are you out of interest, I bet I knew you if your 35-50, small world!


 Quite possibly buddy! Back in the day i did go in tonkers yes....that place shut down year ago didnt it? I remember when it was a cinema showing point break....fvck im old


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> Can't say I've been round there a great deal pal. Don't know where you mean with these twisties.


 Theres certain sections of road around buxton, mainly one from cromford via gellia that is AMAZING! If you like fast cars or bikes it is (or used to be) sensational :thumb


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Theres certain sections of road around buxton, mainly one from cromford via gellia that is AMAZING! If you like fast cars or bikes it is (or used to be) sensational :thumb


 No idea where you're on about pal but glad you enjoyed it haha.

Not really my thing anyway tearing about like a fu**ing lunatic!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ausmaz said:


> Theres certain sections of road around buxton, mainly one from cromford via gellia that is AMAZING! If you like fast cars or bikes it is (or used to be) sensational :thumb


 I used to love visiting my mate in my mk2 escort rs2000 up via gellia! It generally goes left right left right... but every now and then the road layers threw in a double left or right... crafty f**kers!!



ausmaz said:


> Quite possibly buddy! Back in the day i did go in tonkers yes....that place shut down year ago didnt it? I remember when it was a cinema showing point break....fvck im old


 The cinema was upstairs for many years, Sean fields (regal) and Martin tonks used to co-own the building, Sean ran the cinema, Martin ran tonkers, loved that place, many happy memory's! My mate was the dj (Sean carter) and I spent many a night in the dj box taking requests for him and generally trying to pull/getting random snogs 

for some reason I can remember one lad that disappeared abroad, nickname was hunter (gladiators reference!) we also had yaap stam, mr whippy, ding dong who worked behind the bar (she had no knockers) and many more laugh out loud moments, good times!!


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Donny dog said:


> No idea where you're on about pal but glad you enjoyed it haha.
> 
> Not really my thing anyway tearing about like a fu**ing lunatic!


 Not mine either now....misspent youth


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Theres certain sections of road around buxton, mainly one from cromford via gellia that is AMAZING! If you like fast cars or bikes it is (or used to be) sensational :thumb


 I've just got back from a jog and on the way back round as I passed the Morrisons at the bottom of dukes drive there was a road sign saying A5182 (or something like that) closed between Cromford and Gellia!!

Get Mulder and Scully on the case sharpish!! Haha.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I need to train in atmosphere. Not necessarily interacting with everyone but just been around people and a bit of a buzz.


----------



## Whelan (Jul 3, 2017)

Have had training partners but they were never consistent enough so just go alone now. Pushed for time in the week so cannot be arsed to f**k about

Im at a good old school gym currently so the atmosphere is decent and so are most the lads


----------

